# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Bán máy làm đá viên 230kg/ngày giao hàng miễn phí toàn quốc

## lehoang9999

*Máy làm đá Suntier S550A/W 230kg/ngày*
*Thông số kỹ thuật*
[hr] Model: *S550A/W*
Phương thức làm mát: Làm mát bằng gió và bằng nước
Công suất: *230kg/ngày*
Thùng chứa: *130kg*
Điện áp, công suất: *220V/1050W*
Kích thước: *760X850X1720(mm)*
Hệ thống chế lạnh *R22/R134A*

----------

